# Weatherlink



## XtraNO (10 Nov 2017 às 11:22)

Bom dia a todos.
É o seguinte: tenho aqui uma Davis VP2 que só não está online porque os estupores da Davis Instruments não me substituem o módulo Weatherlink de uma antiga Vantage Pro, por o mesmo não ser compatível com este modelo. Contactei o fabricante por ter visto na página deles que tinham uma campanha de substituição dos módulos weatherlink antigos por outros novos compatíveis. Correu tudo muito bem até me pedirem a morada de envio: Portugal. Puseram-se logo de lado porque, segundo eles, essa campanha não era válida para aqui. Ainda reclamei por não estar escrito na página que era só válido para os Estados Unidos mas já sabia que era perder tempo e foi. Ainda me ofereci para pagar os portes de envio...

Pergunto:
1 - parece que a reparação do módulo é possível via reprogramação, alguém aqui tem os meios para fazer isso?

2 - Anda a ser vendida online um Weatherlink "da concorrência" pouco acima dos 50€, contra os quase 200€ do original. Alguém já mandou vir isso do Reino Unido? Funciona?

Não é só pela diferença monetária, é também pela postura da Davis Instruments, que, segundo as Más-línguas, introduziu esta incompatibilidade propositadamente mas depois de muito criticada nos USA se viu forçada a substitui-las. Mas para o tuga não, como se o tuga tivesse artigo roubado! Já é a segunda vez que me destratam! A minha primeira Vantage Pro vinha com a humidade exterior sempre a 100%, out-of-the-box. Reclamei ao abrigo da garantia e a solução deles era faze-la chegar a Barcelona, às minhas custas e a ser defeito de fabrico eles assumiriam, já se fosse má calibração ou mau manuseamento, pagaria eu!!!
Reparei-a eu  E esta VP2 também já se avariou. Reparei-a eu 
Mas esta questão de reprogramar o weatherlink está bem para além das minhas capacidades e meios 

Bem, desculpem o desabafo e vejam lá se dão uma ajuda, para variar


----------



## geoair.pt (6 Dez 2017 às 16:49)

Se o logger que referes for o do Belfryboy, só tenho visto opiniões positivas pelos diversos fóruns...


----------

